# School Assignment



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, for those of you that know, or don't know, I'm taking a photography course online.. more like a correspondence course, thru PennFoster (formerly Education Direct) out of Scranton, PA. Anyways.. I have a graded project due, and I wanted to get some opinions.

The assignment is a two-part graded project, and here's what the first part is:



> Your first client, John Boyle, assistant director of the local Chamber of Commerce, is designing a business "booster" brochure. For the cover, he needs a strong photograph of a prominent public building or city landmark in your area.
> 
> When you choose the multistory building or city landmark for this project, be sure to choose one that's used by the public and has interesting features.


So, here's the pix I took yesterday, and I'm having trouble deciding which one I should use. The instructions do not say I have to submit the photo in black and white or color, so I took the pix in both formats. This is where I'm having trouble choosing which one I should submit. I only have to submit one picture, so I could really use everyone's help here.

Ok, so here goes nothin, lol.
1







Downtown Main Street B&W

2







Downtown Main Street color

3







Upper level facing the Justice Center

4







Old Warehouse downtown

5







Upperlevel shot of Main Street

6







Upperlevel shot of Main Street B&W

7







Another warehouse Vivid Color

8







Same warehouse B&W

9







The Rose Center (used to be an old school, now used for private community events) Vivid Color

10







Rose Center again, B&W

11







Rose Center, natural color

12







Rose Center, landscape w/infinity focus setting, B&W

13







Rose Center, landscape w/infinity focus setting, natural color

14







Morristown Utility Commission (lights/water) Natural Color

15







MUC, landscape setting

16







Hamblen County Courthouse, B&W

If anyone can give me an idea of which one to use, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm leaning towards one of the Rose Center photos, but I'm just looking for 2nd, 3rd (and more) opinions. Any and all comments would be appreciated.

*This is my first time ever experimenting with B&W photos, so you photography buffs take it easy on me, ok!?*


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Their all great shots ... really great ... to start the Rose Center Vivid stands out to me the most ... and I'm undecided on a second ... I'm come back again loll


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie! Yeah, that's the one I'm leaning toward using! I can't wait to get more input!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, coming from another fellow photographer, I'm going to vote for the first rose center shot. The other shots don't really resemble a 'strong' landmark area.. to the untrained eye at least. And the Rose Center definitely has some interesting features to it to.. almost old school cathedral type building. That is definitely your best bet for sure. Perhaps you should go back, and get more pictures of that building from different angles and elevations, to give yourself more options.  Good luck!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Adrian! Unfortunately, I can only get shots of the Rose Center from the ground level. It's about a block away from the downtown section that I included photos of. And I was trying to keep the construction part out of the pix of the Rose Center... bobcats parked on the lawn, and the sign for the company doing the work... you know!? Yeah, I'll have to dig up the history on the building.. I know at one time, it was a school, and then it was converted to something else.. so should be interesting when I do my essay to accompany my photo.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rose Center Vivid, for sure, Bev!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Mama! 'Preciate it!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My fave would be The Rose Center Vivid Color second would be muc landscape setting.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks Aimee! Glad to see everyone is pretty much going with the choice I already had in my head, lol! I just wanted other opinions... I'm so critical when it comes to my own work, lol.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the Rose Center too but I like the natural color with the infinity focus myself. I think It would look really cool if you had the building in natural color and the background in vivid, if it's that kind of photo class. 

How bright the building is kinda takes away the historical landmark feel to me, but I'm definitely no photographer lol so that's just what I was thinking.

I also like the black & white Courthouse one...

They're all really nice pictures though, you're good at this!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. thanks Loke! I appreciate your comments/compliments. I've been an aspiring photographer for some time now, and decided to take a course in it to improve my techniques. Of course, the graded projects with "real life" scenarios makes it that much more fun!! I completely understand what you're saying, but this is just a test to see what I've learned thus far about composing a portrait, as opposed to just taking a snapshot. Would be fun to toy around with the idea in Photoshop, but it's not on graphical or digital design.. just how well I can pay attention to lighting, background noise, focal point, etc.. the basics of photography, pretty much in a nutshell.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You should have made this thread a Poll Bevie !


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeahh I figured it wasn't really that type of class but I'm a photoshopper all the way lol I just see a picture and automatically I'm thinking of how I could tear it apart and put it back together! I still like the infinity focus idk I think it's the stop sign...but I can see the portrait idea you're talking about too.

Keep up the good work you'll have to impress us with some Pro pictures of your puppies when the class is all finished!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha.. thanks Loke. If/when I get another dog, I'll definitely flood the forum with pix, lol. I loved Photoshop when I had it.. used to have a book I picked up on Amazon too, The Photoshop Bible, lol.. it came in handy, that's for sure.. I'll have to get it again when I get photoshop. You got the full, latest version? If so, any chance you can get me a copy of it for when I get my computer? 

Lol, Ronnie. I was thinking about it, but I've never done that before, and didn't wanna sound stupid asking how to do it, lol. Too late now, I guess, but it's all good.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. for anyone interested, here's the link for the Rose Center, lol. Just in case you wanna see the history on the place. Rose Center & Council For The Arts - Home Page


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I voted for number 7. I like the colours and I like the depth of the photo the whole picture is eye pleasing the lines allow your eye to follow the picture through you don't miss anything. as in the school picture the trees are a distraction for me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Bev, Rose Center vivid and second place, Downtown color ( maybe with a little more traffic since this assignment is designed to boost business). Go with your heart and stand by it though


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Rosecenter vivid and warehouse vivid. The rose center has a lot of old architecture in it and I'd focus on the era and any renovations that kept changing with the periods.
I like the warehouse vivid because of the different textures and colors in the architecture.
I agree, the Rose Center needs some different angles. Can you do any photoshop to them for the class?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the rose center, vivid it best matches what the assignment is asking for, a historic building (not a street) and it is really nice looking with that color, very stunning and what you want to show to a client. JMO


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone. You're right Lisa, it does match what the assignment is asking for. 

Coppermare, thank you for your vote/comment as well. Unfortunately, no, I cannot photoshop anything. It has to be exactly how I took the photo. This is a basic Photography course, and right now the assignment is to just show what I've learned so far about setting up the photo, using natural lighting, etc. 

Sharon, thanks for your comments/vote as well. It is much appreciated.

Christian.. I appreciate your comment/vote as well. It seems as everyone is thinking along the same lines as I am, lol. 

The photos that aren't used for the assignment will be used for my own decorative purposes at home. Printed, framed and hung. The more I learn in this course, the better I'm getting at taking photos instead of snapshots, lol. I'm really enjoying it!

*Bump.. don't want this getting lost, lol. Bump*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. editing my post didn't work, so I'm bumping it up this way!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah I would choose the Rose Center #9, it is the best because it meets all the requirements. Now If it is going on a brochure then I am sure writing will be on it and you want to have "blank space" Like sky or something, to place it so with the construction going on is there a way you can get the building off center? or even photo shop more sky in there? That is your best shot for sure.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input so far. 

Suzanne, no I can't use Photoshop or any other editing program. It has to be natural, original. Ya know!?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the Rose Center Vivid Color.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input Holly! It seems as though I'm going to be going with the Rose Center Vivid shot.. just waiting til the poll is closed before making my final decision. 

I really do appreciate everyone's input here! You don't know how much it means to me! Don't worry, more photos to come as I have a 2nd part to this assignment. I have to photograph a woman, of any age, in an outdoor setting. It must be pleasant, easy on the eye, and natural lighting, composure, etc. No photoshopping or any other editing allowed. Can't wait to get to that part!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds like a fun assignment. I already have a picture in my mind but I can't wait to see what you have in mind.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I was supposed to photograph one of my employee's daughter, she just turned 20 or 21.. but it was raining Monday, so we didn't get to do it, though I thought it would've been cool to photograph her in the rain, lol. 

I had planned on going to Atlanta to do a photoshoot of Ronnie and Lauren, but plans got cancelled, thanks to work, lol.. but I'll see what I can do with the women here in town, lol.. It would be fun to do a photoshoot of Ronnie and Lauren, if they'd cooperate with me, lol!

Unfortunately, it's difficult to find someone around here that wants to be photographed, so I'm still searching. But I've got my ideas laid out in my head.. just gotta follow through with them. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Depending on the background yes the rain shoot would have been a cool idea. I live in a very artys town so finding someone to take a picture of is not a problem. I could ask just about anyone on the street and they would do it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. I hear ya Sharon.. unfortunately, I work just about everyday of the week, pulling anywhere from 6-10 hr shifts, depending on how busy we are, and so i don't get much free time. I spend any free time I do have with my little girl, and I try to divide that time up so that I can do my school work too. But, I'll get it figured out... and when I do, I'll get it posted up on here. I love the feedback I get from all our members, even the "negative" criticism.. it's just motivation for me to do better the next time around. Ya know!?

**Reminder to everyone.... the poll will be open for 3 1/2 more days.. please make sure and vote if you haven't already. It's greatly appreciated!! Thank you!**


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you serious!? 246 views and only 28 replies!? WTH? C'mon people.. you could at least vote or leave a comment. All comments are welcome, even if you don't know a thing about photography! I need all possible input here. Please and thank you!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*Okay everyone, voting ends today at 3:45pm EST! Please, lets finish this up so I can make my final decision on my assignment and get it sent it. Kinda time sensitive at this point. I got 6 months to finish my course, and I got 6 exams to go, two of which are graded projects, this being 1/2 of one of the projects. I'll be checking back in a while to see what's going on. Thank you to everyone who has participated thus far and given their comments/suggestions/compliments. I do sincerely appreciate it!*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

**Exclusive Sneek Peak**

So part 2 of my assignment for my photography class is complete, and I'm giving you guys a sneek peak. For those of you who don't have Face Book or we're not on each others friends lists, I took you into consideration so you guys could see this too.

It's not anything special. I have to send it plain jane, no digital effects or "fixing" of any thing. But I had to pretty it up to post it online. So, here it is. Y'all tell me what you think, constructive criticism is allowed, and would be much appreciated, for you photography buffs out there. I kinda wanna get an unofficial grade before I submit it to my instructor.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have no eye for photos lmao. They all look like pictures to me. Aimee use to constantly be like see thi or see this and I am like no they are photos lol. It looks nice tho!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What was the assignment?


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Without knowing the assignment, its hard to say. Couple things though:
always keep the rule of thirds in mind
try and get different lighting to make shadows

I played with it for like 2 seconds and cleaned it up a little

*Removed link due to X-Rated pop up associated with link* 


Maybe i'll put up my portfolio


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It was to be a photograph of a woman of any age in an attractive outdoor settling for a Women's Interest Magazine. I was to use natural light, and any light manipulating tools (don't have any props) or equipment. It was about 5 minutes from a down pour when I got this one. Like I said, I can't do any manipulating or add any effects for the actual assignment.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Apocalypto said:


> Without knowing the assignment, its hard to say. Couple things though:
> always keep the rule of thirds in mind
> try and get different lighting to make shadows
> 
> ...


Just FYI.. when I clicked on your link to my photo you adjusted, it popped up a second window with a brief clip of some very adult video that shouldn't be accessible to children, so I have remove your link from your original post. Just wanted to let you know why it was removed before I actually removed it. Before you can ask, yes I do have my settings to prevent most pop ups and whatnot so I'm not sure how this came up, but it did.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Bumpin this up b/c I would very much like the input of more than just 3 people lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

For the assignment I think it looks good. Good detail, in focus, the light works, no unflattering shadows. If I would make any suggestions it would be to make the subject the focus of the photo without having her be smack dab in the center.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

My only problem with it, and im unsure of your equipment, is the skin tone. Did your subject have a bit of yellow tint? For me, and im not trying to sound OVER critical or anything, it is distracting and appears off. It doesn't seem to have a natural tone and balance. The lighting seems okay, well enough for this assignment though theres no real depth in the photo. Less overcasting could have created a little more shadowing to give it a little more feeling to it. As it is, it doesn't catch my eye.

Its only my opinion though, not sure what kind of course your taking or anything. I'm a freelance photographer so if you have any questions feel free to PM me and ill respond when im on here and able.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She does look a little orange. I would way the back ground is a little bland with only the green trees instead of more color. I did like how she was siting and I like the use of the log instead of a bench. I am just a little OCD about homework, what if you had a few pictures to choose from maybe we could give input on a good choice.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Carriana said:


> For the assignment I think it looks good. Good detail, in focus, the light works, no unflattering shadows. If I would make any suggestions it would be to make the subject the focus of the photo without having her be smack dab in the center.


Thanks for pointing that out. Like Apocolypto said... the rule of 3rds. Gotta keep that in mind.



KMdogs said:


> My only problem with it, and im unsure of your equipment, is the skin tone. Did your subject have a bit of yellow tint? For me, and im not trying to sound OVER critical or anything, it is distracting and appears off. It doesn't seem to have a natural tone and balance. The lighting seems okay, well enough for this assignment though theres no real depth in the photo. Less overcasting could have created a little more shadowing to give it a little more feeling to it. As it is, it doesn't catch my eye.
> 
> Its only my opinion though, not sure what kind of course your taking or anything. I'm a freelance photographer so if you have any questions feel free to PM me and ill respond when im on here and able.


I'm using just a Sony Cybershot DSC-W80, nothing fancy. LMAO, no she didn't have a yellow tint to her skin tone, that I noticed. And to be honest, I didn't even notice it being off in the pic. Could have very well come from the storm clouds moving in and my flash overcompensating maybe?

I'm doing a basic Photography course through PennFoster (formerly Education Direct). Just trying to better myself b/c I enjoy taking photos and wanted some guidance on it.



performanceknls said:


> She does look a little orange. I would way the back ground is a little bland with only the green trees instead of more color. I did like how she was siting and I like the use of the log instead of a bench. I am just a little OCD about homework, what if you had a few pictures to choose from maybe we could give input on a good choice.


Unfortunately, that was the only one I got of her. As soon as I got that picture, the rain started coming down and it was a heavy down pour for about 30 minutes. I'm going to be getting some new ones during this week though, and we'll see how much better I do. My goal is to turn my assignment in next week (been procrastinating on doing it b/c my models keep backing out on me lol).

Thank you everyone for your input so far, and for those who will comment further. It is greatly appreciated. I needed the outside opinions to show me where I can do better before I actually turn it in and get a real grade on it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The photo it's self was great I was just thinking some more color would be nice


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

kinda looks like she has a small bit of fake tan >_< and moved it to somewhere with a little less green. or if your model was wearing more color it'd be good you want the picture to say look at me like this maybe







but anyways deviant art is a great way to share your art with the world as well as admire other peoples art check it out and maybe set up an account

edit: but other than that its a great picture


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> The photo it's self was great I was just thinking some more color would be nice


Thanks Lisa. I've got a better idea, and hopefully a better model lined up for this week. We'll see how it turns out.



stonerreakinhavok said:


> kinda looks like she has a small bit of fake tan >_< and moved it to somewhere with a little less green. or if your model was wearing more color it'd be good you want the picture to say look at me like this maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stoner. I appreciate the input. As I told Lisa above, I possibly have a different model lined up (if I can make time after work this week) and an idea of a better place to use for the photo, so we'll see what comes of it.

Again, I appreciate everyone's input and suggestions. That's what I was looking for. I'll keep you guys posted.

For those of you who remember, I posted a while back about the first part of my assignment (a 2 part graded project). Here's the link for that one if I could get some fresh input on that as well. http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/29025-school-assignment.html

I may be re-doing this portion of my assignment as well. Reminder, the poll on that link above is closed, so please don't try to vote. Any ways, I'll be posting any updates here in this thread.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mah I think for the rawness of it, it looks great, the lighting is good and other than her being smack int he middle of the pic, it is awesome. I think you'll get a good grade  hugs


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

also if your aloud to use black and white it tends to take away from the background giving your subject a little more attention. like in the pic i posted you almost dont notice my brothers feet in the back round


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

See, it doesn't say whether it has to be color or b&w, but I would guess color would be better to show the lighting and whatnot. I'll have to email my instructor to find out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just an update for my non-face book friends (if anyone's interested), I scored an 85 overall on my graded project. 

Part 1, I got a total of 45 points out of 50. Instructor's comments: "I cannot see what is to the right but I would have taken a photo from the front of the building due to the telephone pole, lamp post and wiring being very distracting to the photo." 

Just some back story here, I submitted photo # 12 from the 1st page of this thread. Let me assure you, this was not my intended choice. In my haste to print it and send off my assignment, I selected the wrong picture for print, and so I just went ahead and sent it off. 

Part 2 of my submission is of the lady on the tree stump, I did print it in black and white. I received 35 of a possible 50 points on that one. I only got 5 of 15 points for creativity. Instructor's comments: "Use the Rule of Thirds to create a strong composition." 

I received the full 10 points for submission requirements, + 35 points on part 2, + 45 points for part 1, which gave me a total of 85 points on my assignment. 

Now, I've not actually studied my material since I was pregnant with Trinity, so I think the combination of me not studying, and my carelessness on selecting the proper photo is what hurt me the most on my score, but I gotta say, I'm darn proud of myself! Not bad for not reviewing the material for 2 yrs!! 

Thanks everyone for your support on this project, and please stay tuned as I have another assignment to do in the near future, and I will be keeping you posted.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wooooo Hooooo BB what awesome news  CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

All of them look great.
I do like the Rose Center as well. The colored one looks better, because it looks like you can touch it. LOL

I'm glad that you passed...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Tye, and PRSweetKandi! The support is much appreciated. My next assignment should be more fun, as I can be more creative with it!


----------

